# What Is This Worth? How Can I Tell If Its A Fake?



## DaveR1973 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi there im not sure if this is in the right place because I am new here.

I found a watch I really really like on ebay, an Emporio Armani AR-0625, the guy says it needs repairs but its still seems very cheap for a real armani watch :S

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170869147581?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

I done a bit of googling but It doesnt return many results or information on it, other than it looks like it cost about Â£200 new but then i found another site selling them for Â£2000 so im a bit confused as to what its worth and how much I should bid up to on ebay.

*My questions are:*


How much is it worth, what should I bid up to?

Is it a real Armani?

how much would it be to fix?


Many thanks for any advice.

Paul


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

You don't have any real proof it was working before the battery "went dead" so I'd steer well clear if I was you. Armani watches are quite nice fashion brand watches and you'll probably see something similar soon, bid whatever you feel comfortable with bearing in mind that the value of something like that plummets as soon as you leave the shop.

It looks real enough from the crappy photos.

It would probably cost more to fix than the watch is worth.

Emporio Armani watches aren't ultra-expensive new so god knows what you saw at Â£2k.

And btw, take a look at the forum rules - you shouldn't really be linking to a live auction


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

There's nothing special about these watches at all. What you are paying for is the Armani emblem on the dial. Take that emblem off and you would be lucky to shift the watch for Â£50 in my opinion. There are plenty of watches out there that offer far better value for your money than just about any designer watch. And for the same or even less money and for a NEW one as well. Have a look at some Citizen or Seiko watches to get an idea. If you want to part with a bit more money have a look at the Steinhart website.

A word of friendly advice - you can find some decent watches on the bay but you best do your homework on what you're buying, seller background and so forth. And do you really want to buy a watch that needs repair?

Good luck.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

2000 what? Yen???

Armani are well made and decent looking fashion watches. If you go to Ernest Jones now they have a sale on with loads of the high end ones (Â£200-Â£300) down to half price.

This one is trash.

If it is real (and it's impossible to tell from the awful photo's), it's been beaten to within an inch of its life.

The guy admits it was in a karting accident (??). If it was enough of a bump to knock the emblem off then the watch is probably goosed.

Leave well alone. It's already a tenner higher than it should be!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ask yourself, if it's that good and only needs Â£40 spending to put it right , why hasn't the seller done this and sold it on for the "Â£200(0)" he claims it should be worth?


----------



## DaveR1973 (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks for the replies, I may avoid this one then...

I do however really like the look of that style of watch, could anyone recommend a similar one, preferably a designer brand

My budget is about Â£150


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

As fashion watches go Armani are better than most of a similar price


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought an Armani on impulse a few weeks ago which was advertised on ebay as "needs new strap". In fact, it only needed a new buckle (which I already had) and the leather needed a good clean up plus a small area had come unstuck and was easily repaired. The watch itself was in decent condition, and didn't even need a new battery as it keeps perfect time. Not a bad looking watch for Â£23.75 (RRP is around Â£210). Anyway, here's a pic:










I really like it anyway


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

seriously man, that is a pile of cack... Its fugly, broken and quite frankly worth as much as a blow on a rag mans trumpet. I wouldn't want it if it was free, gratis.....


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, it probably is a real Armani but that's the least of your worries. The movement looks like a standard Jap movement that you get in Â£20 watches.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bulova do some nice quartz watches for around Â£150 in H Samuels i saw the other day, also Diesel ones looked good too for a similar amount............


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Welcome 

Different dial colour, but same style of watch, have a look at this;










It's mechanical rather than quartz and only costs Â£249 so pretty much on budget.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave O said:


> Welcome
> 
> Different dial colour, but same style of watch, have a look at this;
> 
> ...


Good call, Dave......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome
> ...


& if you ring up RLT Watch Co., (click the logo at the top of the page) you can talk to the man who actually makes them :rltb:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have an Armani that is the same style, on a bracelet and a different colour face and seem to remember is was about the sort of money he is talking about and again about the same age, the one in the advert looks genuine but is it worth fixing ?? Probably not.










Decent watch by the way, if its what you fancy you'll pick up a working one in decent condition for not a lot of money.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

seems legit but Armani have massive amount of designs, as such its kinda hard to identify a particular model as being real or not. The watch is also in crappy condition. I wouldn't buy an Armani watch, you are paying for the label and not much else. A Â£200 Armani watch is no better than a Â£50 Seiko. Armani knows how to make great clothes but they don't make watches and, correct me if I am wrong here, they subcontract their watches to asian companies who basically stamp the Armani label onto a relatively cheap watch.,

Therefore, these watches, whilst not at all badly built, are not worth the money - if you spend the same amount of money on a an actual watch brand, you will get something of much higher quality. Furthermore, the fact that they sell their watches under their "trendy" , and generally shitty, Emporio Armani label rather than under their higher end labels should be a warning light; Armani is basically admitting that their watches are not good enough to be considered "actual" Armani.

If you have Â£150 to spend on a watch buy from a decent Japanese brand or a lower-ish end swiss brand like Tissot. Fashion brands are rarely worth it, most of its value comes from the label rather than the quality. The only Armani watch I have ever owned had a low end miyota movement worth around Â£10-20, this on a watch which was priced at Â£199.99 new.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Good advice already posted -- walk away from that "deal".


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> seems legit but Armani have massive amount of designs, as such its kinda hard to identify a particular model as being real or not. The watch is also in crappy condition. I wouldn't buy an Armani watch, you are paying for the label and not much else. A Â£200 Armani watch is no better than a Â£50 Seiko. Armani knows how to make great clothes but they don't make watches and, correct me if I am wrong here, they subcontract their watches to asian companies who basically stamp the Armani label onto a relatively cheap watch.,
> 
> Therefore, these watches, whilst not at all badly built, are not worth the money - if you spend the same amount of money on a an actual watch brand, you will get something of much higher quality. Furthermore, the fact that they sell their watches under their "trendy" , and generally shitty, Emporio Armani label rather than under their higher end labels should be a warning light; Armani is basically admitting that their watches are not good enough to be considered "actual" Armani.
> 
> If you have Â£150 to spend on a watch buy from a decent Japanese brand or a lower-ish end swiss brand like Tissot. Fashion brands are rarely worth it, most of its value comes from the label rather than the quality. The only Armani watch I have ever owned had a low end miyota movement worth around Â£10-20, this on a watch which was priced at Â£199.99 new.


I think that sums it up rather well


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Jeremy's advice is also excellent - - and then again, I must pop down to the greengrocers and buy a new bedroom wardrobe? :wallbash:

No I didn't think so! - - ackshooly, you couldn't really go wrong with the RLT recommended - it's designer, very exclusive in a limited edition, hand made by Roy Taylor (and maybe Curtis, the new boy and Roy's son, will polish it up for you) and some of Roy's watches you can have with your initial engraved on the automatic rotor you can see through the crystal back. :yes:

How much more trendy could you get than a handmade automatic mechanical watch made just for you? With your iniotials inside to prove it! :notworthy:


----------

